# oh my goodness, I think I need them...



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm going to wait a week to see if i still REALLY want a pair as bad as I do today.

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_footwear.cfmhttp://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/index.cfm


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are nifty.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my only real hesitation is... i like to rub my toes together inside my shoes... that would be impossible if I wore these! lol I was thinking they'd be awesome to train the dogs in. I prefer to wear some super thin low converse type shoe while training so I feel more "connected" with the earth, but these look like it would take it to a whole nother level.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

THOSE ARE CRAZY! if you get them you have to tell me how they feel! I hate wearing shoes I constantly wear flip flops or am barefoot lol, but those, they seem like a sneaky way to feel natural! They should make a video of people moving their toes around in them ahahaha id laugh its almost like a cartoon foot!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If I get a pair I will definitely give you guys a review on them! They said that if you have a low or no arch that you're supposed to slowly start wearing them because they'll make you use muscles in your feet/lower legs that you have looong forgot about lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm I might need them too.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

What if you get a rock in between one of your toes? Or stub one? OR...are they webbed in between?!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao idk, i heard about them from a dude at Schutzhund training. He told me a buddy of his that he's training for a triathalon with wears them for running. He said they guy LOVES them with the exception of stepping on rocks. There is one pair on there that has a little more tread to help with stone steppage which I don't think the guy has. The toes are not webbed though.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I tried some on today at REI and I am in love!! I will be ordering mine this week..


This is from their site:

The typical human foot is an anatomical marvel of evolution with 26 bones, 33 joints, 20 muscles, and hundreds of sensory receptors, tendons and ligaments. Like the rest of the body, to keep our feet healthy, they need to be stimulated and exercised. 

Many experts believe the shoes we wear not only cast the foot in a protective form, but also weaken our foot and leg muscles, leaving them underdeveloped and more prone to injury. And while there are many occasions where traditional footwear is essential for protection, safety, and security, it is equally important to stimulate and exercise the foot in a more natural state on a regular basis.

That’s why we recommend wearing FiveFingers for exercise, for play, and for fun. Stimulating muscles in your feet and lower legs will not only make you stronger and healthier, it improves your balance, agility and proprioception.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

they are definitely worth it... besides standing out as you will get the typical stares, they are so comfy to walk around in. That is if you like the feel of walking around as close to barefoot as you can get without actually being barefoot. And they are definitely not webbed. Awesome for running and other outdoor activites.

Defintely recommend them!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

these seem like id hurt my feet from rocks quite often... haha. they definatelyneed to make these webbed so u can swim in them too haha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

thaim said:


> these seem like id hurt my feet from rocks quite often... haha. they definatelyneed to make these webbed so u can swim in them too haha


They are also made for swimming. From what I have read in the reviews they work really well for swimming!


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

How many people have these i'm jealous!!! Im just hearing about these now! lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So I went and got the KSOs yesterday. I am working them at work today and I love them. It is alittle weird getting use to having stuff between your toes but not to bad..


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

A guy I know bought a pair of those, he said they're really wierd when you first put them on, but after that, they're freaking amazing! I wanna get a pair of these when I start hiking...just think it would be a lot more "natural" lol


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

I bet they would be good for Driving shoes...


But i wear a size 16...no way they would make those in my size


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My best friend has a pair of these. She reminds me of Predator or something when she wears them. They are definitely unique and according to her they are comfortable.


----------

